
Quick Drive: Tesla Model 3 Performance AWD – Automobile Magazine - evo_9
https://www.automobilemag.com/news/tesla-model-3-performance-awd-quick-drive/
======
wintorez
I really liked the design of Model 3, but the lack of dashboard makes me
nervous. I wish it had at least some sort of HUD.

